# Oldies but Goodies - Turnout construction



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Another great thread on how to scratch build turnouts.

Turnout construction 


Search terms - turnout, switch, construction, building


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Just to elaborate - this thread is Frank's (fsfazekas) "First attempt at turnout building", which grew into an interesting discussion of prototype point blades and other useful data. [I'm adding this to help the search term list.] 

Because it was full of photos, the original 16-page thread became 200 .PDF pages!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Well...it is a 200 page pdf...but there's a whole lotta blank pages in the middle. I don't know why that happens sometimes.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe the following will be of use.

Hand Laying a Turnout[/b]


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve, but I do wonder why the Topic title keeps changing in this thread! If you were looking for it, you might remember the title: "First attempt at turnout building"[/b]. Both you and Mike changed it - and neither of you agree! Can I suggest that using the original Title as the link will make it easier to find? (As Mike did for most of the other threads.) 

Inconsistent labelling is the easiest way to lose things.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete

I understand your point, however, I created the file (i.e. concurrent with the topic's active life, Jan. 2005 - Feb. 2006) for my own personal use, not in an effort to create an alternate to the MLS archived topics that were contained in the old MLS forum software. The reason that I offered my file, centered on the comment that the other file contained numerous unwanted pages and I thought that it might be helpful, nothing more.

The reason that I created the file is because the information contained within held interest for me. In addition, my awareness that while the PC & the Internet has made a profusion of information readily available to a very wide and diverse audience, it carries the liability that that information is of a very transitory nature. So, if you run across something that has interest for you, then you'd best capture and save it in a manner that places the information under your control, when the opportunity presents itself. If you don't, the next time you go looking for it you'll likely not be as fortunate.

As an aside, if you desire to stay with Mike's file, but wish to remove the unwanted blank pages. You can accomplish the task by downloading and installing OpenOffice v3.3 and its PDF-Import extension, which will allow you to open and edit the file, Then after editing out the unwanted pages you can export the file into a PDF format.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 09 Apr 2011 08:03 AM 
Thanks Steve, but I do wonder why the Topic title keeps changing in this thread! 

Hmmmm....I never changed the title.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 09 Apr 2011 02:18 PM 
Posted By Pete Thornton on 09 Apr 2011 08:03 AM 
Thanks Steve, but I do wonder why the Topic title keeps changing in this thread! 

Hmmmm....I never changed the title. 


Well, I clicked your link and got First attempt at turnout building[/b]*. *What is the title when you try it?


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

OK...Now I see the difference between my link's title and Steve's. I did not change anything inside the pdf either. I just printed it...and all those extra blank pages showed up. Still don't know why...but it's happened in other print jobs to with the pdf printer. Maybe Steve cleaned his up...and that's how the thread title inside the pdf changed. Dunno. 

I thought you were referring to the title of THIS thread.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought you were referring to the title of THIS thread. 
"This thread" was a bit ambiguous, I guess. I meant the embedded thread. As I put so much work into the research and pics, I feel a bit proprietary about it! 

But these comments do point up a problem - mislabelling is a major reason things get lost. You think your spare Accucraft wheels are in the "Accucraft wheels" box, but you actually put them in a "hopper" box. If you searched the mls threads for the 'first attempt' topic title, you wouldn't find it. Well, you will now.. .


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Understand the proprietary remark...and NOW...TADA...there's been so much discussion of the "title"...that it pops right up as the #1 search return on Google when you type "First Attempt at Turnout Building" into their search bar. That's one good thing about posting old stuff this way...you can improve you ability to find it just by commenting on the thread.


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for preserving my work guys...I sure don't seem to have the time to work on projects like that anymore!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome back, Frank, - and thanks again to Mike for saving the threads and not taking offense at my remarks!


----------

